# A/c Problems



## Madden6 (Oct 17, 2004)

OK I have been here long enough and now I need the experts!

We went out on our first trip this weekend up to NH. The air was comfortable but at one point we needed our a/c. I started it up and adjusted the temp to 66. It ran for approx. 5-10 minutes and then shut off, almost like it was at temperature. But it wasn't. I turned the unit off and tried again at 64 degrees. Again it ran and then shut off after 5 minutes.( I could hear the compressor come on)
At this point I called in my husband (the electrician) and he checked fuses. Nothing. Also, we tried running the furnace and this would not run BUT we could get the fan to run only.








Also, at this time the green indicator light on the unit inside was blinking 5 green blinks then stop then 5 green blinks again. OK now I know something was up.

At this point my DH went outside and disconnected the battery and then connected. He said this was like resetting the camper. We did this and low and behold the green indicator light stayed solid and that night I was able to use the furnace because the temps dropped to 45







.
Well, I guess I did not test it long enough because now since we have been home, I just tested out the a/c and IT SHUT OFF..................

Help... I am off camping with the 5 kids by myself next week and I will cry if the weather is as humid as it is today


----------



## Madden6 (Oct 17, 2004)

Well Dh got up on top of the camper today and there is definetly something wrong









He says it loks like something is seized. I am not sure of the wording he used. So I have to call the dealer and hope they can fix it before we leave for our next trip on the 8th.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Madden6 said:


> Well Dh got up on top of the camper today and there is definetly something wrong
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Sorry to hear of your difficulties with the AC unit. there was another post earlier about some issues as well, dealing with a blocked drain. Although that has probably nothing to do with your problem, this seems to be the time when AC issues are going to crop up. A few other members mentioned low voltage issues at campgrounds which is far too common. BUT.....

You said you were camping in NH can you tell me where?

1. we have been to a great number of CG's hear and I might be able to shed some light on thier quality.

2. You said you plugged it in at home. Are you on a 30 Amp breaker there? 20 amps will not cut it to run the AC. you'll trip your house breaker or the AC unit may shut off.

3. If DH found that the compressor was seized and your unit is under warranty the dealership should replace the entire unit. Bad part about that is that this is the time of year when everyone wants to use thier units and when something breaks they want it fixed right away which can bog down a service department quickly, hence long waiting times.

4. call quickly, be kind but firm and ask to have a ready by date. you may get lucky.

Keep us posted as others may run into the same issue. Knowledge is power!

Eric


----------



## Madden6 (Oct 17, 2004)

Thanks for your imput! 
It definetly was not the campground. We were at Danforth Bay were we met you last year!!
Also, since DH is an electrician he installed the 30 amp power for the camper.
It does seem to be a problem with the unit itself








I will call the dealer in the morning and see what they can do for me.
I will keep you posted.


----------



## Madden6 (Oct 17, 2004)

Well I called the dealer first thing this morning and they cannot look at it for 2 weeks








There goes my dealing with them for a trade in.
BUT my DH talked to a HVAC guy this morning and he said that the drain line could be blocked?? And that would cause the motor to heat up. He also said that Pollen is a cause of that, which we have had lots of...
To be continued............


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Good luck in the search! It's supposed to cool down here for tomorrow, so hopefully you'll get cooler weather as well!!


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

It sounds like your DH has check the unit pretty thoroughly, but we had a similar issue with ours once that turned out to be the batteries in the remote control. Just to make sure, I would replace those batteries and test again. Also, I have had the remote batteries drain while the camper was unused, so we remove the batteries during out take down procedure at the campground.


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

One of my best freinds is an A/C mechanic so heres a little info that may get you going. The A/C is under warranty from Carrier as well as Keystone. Any Carrier authorized A/C mechanic can repair your A/C unit without fear of voiding the warranty. They may be able to look at it sooner than the dealer and may/probably will come right to where you store the TT to fix it.


----------



## photosal (Nov 16, 2004)

Further to ED_RN's suggestion, if you don't have a Carrier dealer, call 800-CARRIER (800-227-7437). They should be able to identify a dealer in your local area quickly..

Yes, I am an ex Carrier employee. Thank God for Willis Carrier's invention!!!


----------



## Madden6 (Oct 17, 2004)

Thank you for that information regarding a/c mechanic. 
If he cannot blow out those lines than we will find someone!

Thanks again


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

ED_RN said:


> One of my best freinds is an A/C mechanic so heres a little info that may get you going. The A/C is under warranty from Carrier as well as Keystone. Any Carrier authorized A/C mechanic can repair your A/C unit without fear of voiding the warranty. They may be able to look at it sooner than the dealer and may/probably will come right to where you store the TT to fix it.


 Now that is useful info!!


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

It almost sounds like the condenser fan motor may have siezed that would explain why the compressor ran for a little while and stopped it would shut off as a freeze protection. If that fan motor is bad I'm sure he could run over to Grainger's and pick up a replacement. If the compressor was siezed chances are the breaker would trip.

This is where you say "I told you we should have bought that new trailer"









John


----------



## Madden6 (Oct 17, 2004)

THank you John! I would love to tell him I told you so









He said it is not the fan because that is blowing....he got up on the roof tonight and checked out this hose but he could not find it. I talked to Arlington again this afternoon and we are bringing it in tomorrow. Just a pain because it is prime season. They said they HOPE to have it done before we leave on the 8th. I told tham I am looking to upgrade so they better treat me right.
I know someone mentioned about bringing it to a Carrier mechanic but I took a look at the antenna tonight and it needs some cauck (sp?)

QUESTION:
If (WHEN) we do upgrade and say we do buy from Lakeshore, where do you people get them serviced when something like this goes wrong???


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Arlington's service dept. is great and if its something quick you should get it back right away. I hope Murphy isn't looking over my shoulder but I'm on Outback #3 with the first one coming from Arlington and the other two from Lakeshore and I have never needed to make a service appointment yet. I wish I could say the same for the motorhomes I bought.

Good luck

John


----------



## Madden6 (Oct 17, 2004)

Thanks for getting back to me









We'll see how we make out in a few days.


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Sounds to me like you have a bad run cap. This is the only part that is common to both the fan and compressor because in most cases they use a dual cap. It may be worth while to spend the 12.00 dollars, buy a new one, install it and see if your problem goes away. Kirk


----------



## Madden6 (Oct 17, 2004)

Actually the fan ran but the compressor would run and shut off.
The camper is at the dealor as we speak...


----------

